# Allgäu-Marathon Oberstdorf



## Bikehuber (22. September 2008)

Bald ist wieder Deutschlands schönster Marathon. 

Aber stimmt es, dass diesmal ein 45 minütiges 600 Hm - Tragestück dabei ist?


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2008)

kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen.. 600hm wäre einfach zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (23. September 2008)

600 HM in 45 Minuten, da ist wohl joggen angesagt


----------



## Bikehuber (23. September 2008)

Laut Karte ist das der Wanderweg, den 's hoch geht. Teilweise ausgesetzt, wär interessant zum runterradeln. Aber runter gehts auf Asphalt. Kommt mir komisch vor.


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. September 2008)

nach der Regenhölle in Oberammergau wär ich ja fast bereit das in Kauf zu nehmen wenn es dafür nicht regnet!

Kann es sein das der heftige Anstieg zum Ende hin in vorangehenden Jahren heftiger war?!


----------



## NEO 1980 (23. September 2008)

Hallo, kann mir jemand den Link zu dem Marathon schicken?
hatte schon davon gehört, ist im Oktober oder?

Wäre gespannt drauf, einer geht nämlich noch


----------



## Stucka (23. September 2008)

www.mtb-marathon.de, Termin ist nächsten Samstag, 27.9., nur noch Nachmeldungen möglich! Wetterbericht bringt super, die STrecken sind (bisher noch) trocken, kann ein super Marathon werden. Marathon 61 KM auf 2200 HM, einige Pflicht-Schiebepassagen, alles andere wie gehabt Waldwege, Schotter, Asphalt. Nicht zu unterschätzen das Teil!


----------



## Deleted 60472 (24. September 2008)

Aloha!

Is der wirklich so anspruchsvoll wie ich überall lese und höre? Soll bergab teils sehr verblockt und gefährlich sein, teils besser zu fuss. Kann jemand aus Erfahrung einen Vergleich zu O'gau ziehen?


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. September 2008)

Hallo!

Bitte wenns jemand weis...wie ist das genau mit der Schieberei und Tragerei? 
Ich fahre nämlich keinen Marathon der so ne bescheuerte Streckenführung hat! 
Also ich habe was gehört von 15min bergaufschieben/tragen, sowie von Bergabpassagen die so ausgesetzt seien, dass man sich fast helfen ums um gut runterzukommen. Also nur gehört.  

Kann dazu jemand der Oberstdorfer was sagen?

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## subdiver (24. September 2008)

Die 15 minütige Schiebe-, Tragepassage befindet sich bergaufwärts 
im Traufbachtal, Tobelweg (Fotos in meinem 08er Album, Tobelweg aber abwärts).
Diese Passage ist eine Pflichtschiebestrecke, weil extrem am Bach ausgesetzt.

Die Strecke zur Kanzelwand ist i.d.R. sehr steil, wo Mancher auch hier Schieben musste.

Ansonsten kann ich auf dem Streckenplan keine Schiebestrecken
oder extrem ausgesetzte Bergabpassagen erkennen.


----------



## maxa (24. September 2008)

Wer ist den nun dabei beim Feneberger Marathon ?????

Komme aus Dachau/München, und will nicht alleine nach Oberstdorf fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (24. September 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich (aus Gemering und kann gern jmd. mitnehmen) nach Oberstdorf, aber wenn ich hier die ganzen Gruselgeschichten lese, fahre ich wohl doch lieber nach Singen. Will schließlich fahren und nicht laufen.


----------



## maxa (24. September 2008)

na, so schlimm kanns ja auch nicht sein


----------



## Bikehuber (24. September 2008)

Hi Leute Entwarnung, es gibt doch nur ne kurze Schiebestrecke zum Fellhorn hoch.


----------



## Stucka (24. September 2008)

Also extrem ausgesetzt und gefährlich ja nun wirklich nicht - ich fahre das Teil am Samstag zum 5. Mal. Von der Seealpe runter ist vorgeschriebene Schiebepassage, weil die wirklich nicht fahrbar ist, die ist verblockt, eng, wurzelig usw. Dann gehts hoch zum Traufberg, auch vorgeschriebene Schiebepassage, relativ steil aber gut zu gehen, ausgesetzt ist vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt, das TEil ist schon machbar, ohne Frage. Die STrecke ist spannend, weil abwechslungsreich. Bachquerung, Waldpassagen, Ashpalt, alles dabei...Oberammergau ist von den Abfahrten her heftiger, so kommts mir zumindest vor. Und nach der Schlacht von vor 14 Tagen in Ogau gibts eh keine Steigerung mehr.. Oberstdorf ist landschaftlich schon klasse, die Streckenführung ist sicher spektakulär, aber absolut machbar.


----------



## mauntzy (24. September 2008)

Aber einen triftigen Grund gegen Oberstdorf gibts leider doch noch: 8:30 Uhr Start. Die sind ja wahnsinnig. Wie soll man da am Tag anreisen. Also fahr ich nach Singen, auch wenns leider ein Stück weiter ist.


----------



## Bikehuber (25. September 2008)

Die Strecke wird super, hab die neuesten Infos. Es geht einen sensationellen Trail runter. Wer sich das entgehen lässt ist selber schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (25. September 2008)

Bikehuber schrieb:


> Es geht einen sensationellen Trail runter.



Welchen meinst Du ? 
Auf der Karte lässt sich der nicht gut erkennen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. September 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bitte wenns jemand weis...wie ist das genau mit der Schieberei und Tragerei?
> Ich fahre nämlich keinen Marathon der so ne bescheuerte Streckenführung hat!
> ...



Jetzt auch erlebt 

Meine Güte, manche Sachen waren echt gut organisiert, manches war aber einfach nur schlecht 


Bei km33 als es auf den Fluß zu ging, bei dem sich jeden Menge Leute verlaufen haben, gings unter Bäumen auf diesen Pfad. Sieht nach Wiese aus und man brettert voll rein. Im letzten Moment sieht man die Steine und denkt nur noch: "Das wird eeeeng...= Pfatsch!

Toll, drei Leute stehen daneben und keine weißt einen drauf hin. Als ich mich gerade aufgerappelt habe, machts wieder pfatsch und der nächste fliegt 


Dann war fröhliches Streckensuchen angesagt 
Hab ich schon erwähnt das es in Oberstdorf viele Kühe gibt? 
Die Klettersteige rauf und runter waren auch witzig, nächstes Mal nehm ich ein Seil mit 

Nur gut das ich eh nur vor hatte wegen ner Erkältung mitzurollen, drum ärgerts mich net arg


----------



## nimmersatt (27. September 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ... Pfatsch!
> 
> ....




schaust aber noch recht sauber aus... 





Bilder hab ich so allerlei bis etwa zu den 4h50 Finishern, dann hatt ich keine Lust mehr


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. September 2008)

ahh, ich kann mich erinnern. Wie man sieht war ich nicht mehr so gut gelaunt  Trotzdem Danke! 

Naja, hab den ganzen Impuls mit dem Ellenbogen und vorallem dem (gut gepolstertem) Knie abgefangen. Pfatsch ist wohl das "falsche" Wort  man fiel ja auf Steine


----------



## maxa (27. September 2008)

Klasse warns, die Oberstdorfer Wandertage.
Da hat wohl der Heckmair den Bergsteiger raushängen lassen. 
Ich hoff, du hast auch ein Bild meinerseits, Nr. 376.

Zum Glück hatte ich noch genug Kraft um den Nudelmarathon zu ende zu bringen


----------



## Stucka (27. September 2008)

wenigstens waren die Wetterbedingungen perfekt - klatscht denen doch mal das Gästebuch voll, ich bezweifle, dass die Kritik bei denen sonst irgendwie ankommt. Heute war ich wirklich das 5. Mal dabei (allerdings dass erste Mal über die lange Distanz)und jedes Jahr war die Strecke irgendwie anderst. Manches ist wirklich gut, manches könnte man sich sparen, manches nervt einfach nur. Oberstdorfer Wandertage ist gut, muss ich mir merken!


----------



## nimmersatt (27. September 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Klasse warns, die Oberstdorfer Wandertage.
> Da hat wohl der Heckmair den Bergsteiger raushängen lassen.
> Ich hoff, du hast auch ein Bild meinerseits, Nr. 376.
> 
> Zum Glück hatte ich noch genug Kraft um den Nudelmarathon zu ende zu bringen



bitte sehr...


----------



## maxa (27. September 2008)

oh klasse, danke für so ein tolles Bild.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (27. September 2008)

also wars keine Übertreibung mit der Schiebpassage ?


----------



## maxa (28. September 2008)

falsch, eher tragepassage am Fellhorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (28. September 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> ... SchiebpassageN ?



rauf & runter, z.T. richtig am "Abgrund" 
Also die ganz schwachen und tattrigen sind nicht ins Ziel gekommen, die sortiert die Strecke aus


----------



## maxa (28. September 2008)

stimmt, Gelegenheiten waren genügend vorhanden.


----------



## Marlstein (28. September 2008)

Hi Nimmersatt,

hast du von mir (Stnr. 17) auch ein Foto, ich war so unter den TOP 10 zu finden. Wäre echt toll. Auch von meinem Teamkollegen, der gewonnen hat, wäre ein Foto klasse.

Thx
Armin


----------



## Marlstein (28. September 2008)

Zum Marathon kann ich nur sagen, dass er sehr anspruchsvoll ist. Die Startzeit kann man anscheindend wegen der Wanderer nicht verlegen. 

Gut war auf jeden Fall dass es trocken war, die Hobbyrunde und die Marathonrunde eigens gestartet wurden. 

Die lange Tragepassage zum Fellhorn hoch ist sicherlich heftig, aber auch machbar und mal was anderes. Auf jeden Fall ist die Runde nix für Luschen und hat so ziemlich alles drin was es gibt.


----------



## The Tretschwein (28. September 2008)

Hab mich leider im Bachbett mit 10 anderen so richtig verlaufen und so 10 min  in den Sand, bzw. Kies gesetzt. Danach keine Motivation mehr. Dort war die Markierung so richtig eine Frechheit für die ich den Veranstalter gscheit eine mitgeben möchte.

Weiterhin noch ein spezieller Dank an den Bauern, der seine depperten Kühe angeblich aus Boshaftigkeit am Renntag auf die Strecke treibt. 

Ich steh voll auf norddeutsche 

@Nimmersatt:
Startnummer 295 ?

Klaus


----------



## Tobi-161 (28. September 2008)

Marlstein schrieb:


> ...Auf jeden Fall ist die Runde nix für Luschen und hat so ziemlich alles drin was es gibt.



Ja sicher, aber wenn ich schon mein Sportgerät dabei hab ums mir zu geben dann würd ich das gern nutzen können.

Aber nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen. Ich hab jetzt hauptsächlich Kritik geäußert, es gab auch mindestens ebensoviele Dinge, die vom Veranstalter sehr gut bewerkstelligt wurden

Wegen der Startzeit:
Es wär vielleicht schon angenehmer, zu Beginn auf der anderen Seite des Tals zu fahren. Dort wo halt die Sonne hinscheint und jeder der Mal einen Blick riskiert hat ein super Panorama genießen konnte


----------



## nimmersatt (28. September 2008)

@Klaus und Armin
hab ein paar Bildchen hier deponiert: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/7210


----------



## Marlstein (28. September 2008)

Das sind echt gute Bilder !! Großes Plus

Übrigens noch was zur Strecke

es waren 65 km (ohne das tragen) und 2500 hm


----------



## gnagflow1 (28. September 2008)

die Streckenführung war einfach genial; würde gerne sehen, ob es diejenigen, die hier nur motzen besser könnten; wem's technisch oder konditionell zu schwer ist fährt halt nur Hobbyrunde - da fallen die Schiebestrecken größtenteils weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiffy1 (28. September 2008)

nimmersatt schrieb:


> schaust aber noch recht sauber aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Nimmersatt,

hast du auch Fotos von der Nummer 67 und 68.

Würde uns freuen!!


----------



## naishy (28. September 2008)

gnagflow1 schrieb:


> die Streckenführung war einfach genial; würde gerne sehen, ob es diejenigen, die hier nur motzen besser könnten; wem's technisch oder konditionell zu schwer ist fährt halt nur Hobbyrunde - da fallen die Schiebestrecken größtenteils weg


 

Auf der Hobbyrunde gabs keine Schiebepassage.


----------



## maxa (28. September 2008)

na gnagflow1, den Ball ab und zu mal flach halten.

Es soll doch einige Marathons geben, die technisch fordende Abfahrten und Auffahrten bieten, die aber auch gefahren werden können, und nicht, wenn schon Trails kommen, diese auch noch schieben müssen.

Mit Kondition hat das recht wenig zu tun, eher mit sinnlos zu vernichtende HM berauf und bergab.

Für Wanderungen nehme ich meine Kinder mit ins Gebirge und mache mir einen schönen Tag.
Auf einem Marathon möchte ich fahren, und wenns geht am besten nur Trails, egal wie schwer.

Ah da bin ich ja schwer beruhigt, das auch Klaus am schieben und tragen war.


----------



## nimmersatt (28. September 2008)

Tiffy1 schrieb:


> Hi Nimmersatt,
> 
> hast du auch Fotos von der Nummer 67 und 68.
> 
> Würde uns freuen!!



67 hab ich was (kommt später) - 68 find ich nicht in der Ergebnisliste
ein paar Hinweise (wann ausgestiegen, Rad, Klamotten, etc.) bräucht ich noch, auf Verdacht rund 900 bilder durchzugucken ist a bissl zäh


----------



## mp77 (29. September 2008)

Hallo nimmersatt, die Bilder sind super! Hättest Du von mir und meinem Kumpel auch welche? Startnummer 203 und 246. Wäre wirklich klasse!


----------



## nimmersatt (29. September 2008)

mp77 schrieb:


> Hallo nimmersatt, die Bilder sind super! Hättest Du von mir und meinem Kumpel auch welche? Startnummer 203 und 246. Wäre wirklich klasse!



203 hab ich auf jedenfall reichlich, 246 etwas weniger

eins gefällt mir ziemlich gut, muss ich sagen, daher in hoch und in quer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (29. September 2008)

Hallo Nimmersatt, hast du auch Bilder von schwarzen Startnummern der Kurzstrecke?
Wenn ja würd ich mich sehr über Bilder der Startnummer 566 freuen, da bin nämlich dann ich zu sehen
Zur ungefähren Einordnung, ich hab den 4.Platz auf der Kurzstrecke belegt
Danke und Gruss,
Tobi


----------



## nimmersatt (29. September 2008)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Hallo Nimmersatt, hast du auch Bilder von schwarzen Startnummern der Kurzstrecke?
> Wenn ja würd ich mich sehr über Bilder der Startnummer 566 freuen, da bin nämlich dann ich zu sehen
> Zur ungefähren Einordnung, ich hab den 4.Platz auf der Kurzstrecke belegt
> Danke und Gruss,
> Tobi



nur Langstrecke, die kurze war zu kurz... 
(wollte ja mehrere Sachen austesten)


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (30. September 2008)

Auch vielen Dank für diese wirklich tollen Bilder. Jedes einzelne macht richtig Spaß beim Anschauen. Das nächste mal versuche ich auch noch zu lächeln!

Danke Herr Nimmersatt!

Grüße Martin


----------



## subdiver (30. September 2008)

Off Topic !

Auf den Bildern erkennt man, dass jeder Marathonisti mit einem schmalen Flatbar unterwegs ist.
Befreundete Marathonisti aus dem Kleinwalsertal hatten mir erfolgreich, 
auch beim Marathon, zu einem breiteren (660mm) Riser geraten.

Warum seid Ihr bei einem Alpenmarathon, wie den Oberstdorfer, mit einem schmalen Flatbar unterwegs, 
der auf den Trials eigentlich nur Nachteile hat ?


----------



## zauberer# (30. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Warum seid Ihr bei einem Alpenmarathon, wie den Oberstdorfer, mit einem schmalen Flatbar unterwegs,
> der auf den Trials eigentlich nur Nachteile hat ?



der Flatbar hat bergauf und in Flachstücken einfach nur Vorteile.

Riser baut zu hoch und ma sitzt drauf wie a Kühlschranktür


----------



## mp77 (30. September 2008)

Nimmersatt, die Bilder sind absolut genial. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Marlstein (30. September 2008)

Das mit dem Lenker ist doch auch Geschmacksache bzw. hängt vom Fahrstil ab. Richtige Rennsäue fahren Flatbar und ja nicht zu breit. 

Wer es locker angeht oder mit einem Fully unterwegs ist fährt sicher besser mit einem breiteren lowriser. Gewicht spielt übrigens bei vielen auch eine Rolle.



Also beim Downhill hab ich auf jeden Fall mit meinem Lenker keine Probleme. Ist halt Gewohnheitssache


----------



## Tobi-161 (30. September 2008)

ich frag mich wie soviele es schaffen in kurzem Zeug rumzufahren bei etwas über 0°C 
Mir würden spätestens danach die Knie weh tun das alles zu spät wär!


----------



## Marlstein (30. September 2008)

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Ein paar Wahnsinnge gibts immer  Ich bin auf jeden Fall lang gefahren. Erst am letzten Anstieg wars warm genug, dass ich die Ärmlinge runter machen konnte.

Im Tal war um 10:30 Uhr immer noch Frost ohne Ende.


----------



## subdiver (30. September 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> der Flatbar hat bergauf



So dachte ich über 17 Jahre auch 
Bis ich, vor 3 Monaten, einen Lowriser (ca. auf Flatbar Höhe) probierte 



zauberer# schrieb:


> und in Flachstücken einfach nur Vorteile.



Stimmt, aber ich habe ja auch "Alpenmarathon" geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wavefrontrocker (30. September 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ich frag mich wie soviele es schaffen in kurzem Zeug rumzufahren bei etwas über 0°C
> Mir würden spätestens danach die Knie weh tun das alles zu spät wär!



Wenn Dir kalt wird fährst Du nicht schnell genug ! 
Grüße


----------



## Tobi-161 (1. Oktober 2008)

jaja 
...war ja auch noch etwas erkältet *rausred* 
und noch dazu gehör ich bestimmt zu den Leuten, die von Natur aus gaaanz schlecht isoliert sind 

was ich dementsprechend übrigens super fand: es gab Tee  Ich hab mich sehr darüber gefreut, eine wahre Wohltat für den Hals!


----------



## zauberer# (1. Oktober 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber ich habe ja auch "Alpenmarathon" geschrieben



was anderes bin ich noch nie gefahren, war aber äusserst selten hauptsächlich


subdiver schrieb:


> mit einem schmalen Flatbar,
> der auf den Trials eigentlich nur Nachteile hat ?


 auf Trials bei einem Alpenmarathon unterwegs. Schön wärs aber mal


----------



## subdiver (1. Oktober 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> auf Trials bei einem Alpenmarathon unterwegs. Schön wärs aber mal



Kitzalp-Marathon


----------



## Marlstein (1. Oktober 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Kitzalp-Marathon



Kitzalp ist sicherlich der anspruchsvollste was die Trails angeht. In ischgl die medium Distanz hat auch einen schönen Trail. Da gibts doch noch einige mehr. Stubaibikemarathon hat auch 2 schöne Trails eingebaut. 

Übrigens gibts dafür bei mir das beste Trainingsrevier. Es geht nix über die Tiroler Berge


----------



## subdiver (2. Oktober 2008)

Marlstein schrieb:


> Es geht nix über die Tiroler Berge



Stimmt  
Schön wenn man solche Nachbarn hat


----------



## Marlstein (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Nimmersatt,

deine Fotos sind Klasse und ich kann mich glaub ich gut an dich erinnern. Du bist gerade als ich bei der Tragepassage wieder auf die Straße kam in Position gegangen 

Echt tolle Bilder. Könntest du mir die Bilder von der Nummer 17 und 259 in der Originalgröße mailen? Dann bitte an [email protected]

Das wäre Klasse


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Oktober 2008)

Marlstein schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lenker ist doch auch Geschmacksache bzw. hängt vom Fahrstil ab. Richtige Rennsäue fahren Flatbar und ja nicht zu breit.
> 
> Wer es locker angeht oder mit einem Fully unterwegs ist fährt sicher besser mit einem breiteren lowriser. Gewicht spielt übrigens bei vielen auch eine Rolle.
> 
> ...



OLDSCHOOL!

Muss da auch umdenken.
Siehe Alban Lakata und Verbnjak Heinz.

Jaja alle nur gemütlich unterwegs damit.


----------



## Marlstein (2. Oktober 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> OLDSCHOOL!
> 
> Muss da auch umdenken.
> Siehe Alban Lakata und Verbnjak Heinz.
> ...



Ich hab mich mit dem Lowriser nicht anfreunden können. 
Von mir aus bin ich OLDSCHOOL - ich sag eher dass das Geschmacksache ist. Was ist eigentlich mit dir los, du warst doch auch mal besser oder. Bist doch der Hannawald Klaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Oktober 2008)

bin auf dem Bachbett verendet! sicher 10 minuten da rumgestapft. danach hatte ich keine Motivation mehr.


----------



## nimmersatt (2. Oktober 2008)

Marlstein schrieb:


> Hi Nimmersatt,
> 
> deine Fotos sind Klasse und ich kann mich glaub ich gut an dich erinnern. Du bist gerade als ich bei der Tragepassage wieder auf die Straße kam in Position gegangen
> 
> ...



ja, die Stelle am Ende der Tragepassage war ein nettes Plätzchen, hatte einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert

Bilder im Lauf der nächsten Tage... dann hab ich aber mal nen Kaffee, Kuchen und ne Halbe gut wenn ich bei dir durchradel
(kommt eh selten vor - alle paar Jahre mal die Runde vom Ötztaler)

will sonst noch wer Bilder? sonst schmeiss ich das Zeug demnächst von der Platte...


----------



## sven1 (2. Oktober 2008)

nimmersatt schrieb:


> will sonst noch wer Bilder? sonst schmeiss ich das Zeug demnächst von der Platte...



Hallo nimmersatt, hast du auch was von Startnr. 261 und 201?


----------



## nimmersatt (2. Oktober 2008)

sven1 schrieb:


> Hallo nimmersatt, hast du auch was von Startnr. 261 und 201?



a bissl was hab ich meistens 
wird aber morgen oder Sa... der Marcus sollt mich eh von früher kennen


----------



## Marlstein (2. Oktober 2008)

nimmersatt schrieb:


> ja, die Stelle am Ende der Tragepassage war ein nettes Plätzchen, hatte einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert
> 
> Bilder im Lauf der nächsten Tage... dann hab ich aber mal nen Kaffee, Kuchen und ne Halbe gut wenn ich bei dir durchradel
> (kommt eh selten vor - alle paar Jahre mal die Runde vom Ötztaler)
> ...



Das mit der Einladung geht in Ordnung. Ich fahr nächstes Jahr auch den Ötzi und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dort. Ansonsten hab ich ein Gasthaus das fast an der Strecke liegt. (Bei Ochsengarten) 

Würd mich freuen dich dort unter nicht so anstrengenden Umständen mal zu treffen.


----------



## IceQ2001 (3. Oktober 2008)

@nimmersatt

Hi bin zwar auch mitgefahren aber nur die Hobbystrecke. Hast Du da auch Bilder von?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

